# Starphire glass tank



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Anyone know someone local who builds tanks using Starphire glass?


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

You can get them from Miracles. PM Aquatic Designs on Price Network as he's an authorized dealer for Miracles.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks, for the tip


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Menagerie is also an authorized distributor of Miracles Aquariums.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Not all Miracles tanks are made with Starphire glass. Make sure it says starphire glass and even when they said that, it's usually only on the front side glass. 
Also, you might want to also look into Optiwhite glass. It's a special glass that is very low in iron which is what caused the green tint. These have the same hardness as glass, so, yes diamon and sand will easily scratch it. But it offers the same clarity or almost the same clarity as starphire glass (which sits closer to crystal in terms of hardness.)
Anyway, the reason why it's popularity is because it's not as expensive as Starphire glass but offers almost the same clarity.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Aquarium Obsessed up in Barrie also makes tanks using PPG Starphire Glass.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry, small hijack. Thanks, KevD, never knew those guys existed...


----------

